# Raikey's update.....



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ok!

dont expect too much folks, i know Tom will comment on the posing........and i still got 4-5 week to go....so that roll of belly pork will hopefully fall off...

oh god !...dont know if i should be doin this ....here goes!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

one of the back !.....ooops mind the spots!!

they clearer than normal actually......sun bed me thinks!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2006)

Lookin absolutely quality mate! Bet your well happy!

Fair play!


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

You look in fantastic shape 

well done you


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

mmm seeing em on here brings home how light i look,....

lost bout 3 stone! cant have all been fat/water, !

i feel a bit of good stuff has gone the way of the p1ss pot too....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin ripped to sh1t mate well impressed! have u baby oiled up 

honestly very very impressed mate!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Honestly m8, u look fekin awsome! good on ya! you have completly transformed from you other pic!! honest isperation you are!! im sure you will do gr8! nice back too


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

and a story behind this last one,

i looked at the one before it on the camera , and noticed a bit of waist fat,

so adjusted the pose to stay more upright, resulting in the seizure i spoke about in my previous thread.

so this last pic was taken 3 seconds before i passed out,....

if you look close its no wonder, i,m carrying my full quota of blood in my head!!!

lol!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

and one last one just to show my mood, and general attitude this week.

see how happy i look!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> lookin ripped to sh1t mate well impressed! have u baby oiled up
> 
> honestly very very impressed mate!


Palmers coco butter mate !

after my shower every day twice a day,

....on your recomendation might i add!


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

looking very good mate, liking the taper on the back shot.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I aint postin my pics now!! ill look like fat bastard out of austin power's now! lmfao!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah dude cocoa butter rules!! look alot younger ripped up aswell mate btw...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you a lefty mate?


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> Palmers coco butter mate !
> 
> after my shower every day twice a day,
> 
> ....on your recomendation might i add!


Does the smell of it not make you wanna puke ? Or am I the only one who doesn't like the sickly sweet smell


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Smiffy said:


> Are you left handed mate?


nah mate !...i,m a righty.......why?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2006)

just wondered, thought i cud guess from looking at the back shot


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

your coming along a treat, in 5 weeks youll be on the money, really good work, stick with it, good effort mate.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

just had to add this one.....

i dug out the old pic and i was planning to say how i miss the bulkiness and things like how i cant wait to get my weight up again.

but now i see the pics togrther....i think i changed my mind,...!

thanks for everyones comments


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

feck me!

your an inspiration mate, well done


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

All that hard works paid off mate - you look completely different to your other pics - very very impressed !!!! You look the nuts ...............enough **** licking now onto the coco butter!!

I haven't used the stuff since I saw my friend - who's about 18stone and black as them come - grease himself up with the stuff on holiday. I was caught between his man-boobs and the sink as he bent over and creamed every area possible - put me off for life !!!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

It is amazing how different people look comp ready and 'off season'.

You are looking in GREAT shape Stu, please post the details of your show so those who can make it can go and cheer you on.

I know it freaks people out at how lean you have to be to compete, just stay focused.

So just think what is going to happen when you qualify! Sometimes it is all you want and then you think OMG that means another HOW long in dieting?

Well done!

I am inspired to get back on my diet. I am SO girlie off season. Starting to do my head in. YOU ARE NOT MISSING ANYTHING, having your tummy jiggle when you walk SUCKS!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It looks like a slim fast advert in that last picture bud....

"...just two weeks on the slim fast plan, see the wait fly off!"

PMSL 

Top man Stu - you look the nuts mate bet you and your gym mates are well proud!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> It looks like a slim fast advert in that last picture bud....
> 
> "...just two weeks on the slim fast plan, see the wait fly off!"
> 
> ...


they aint seen me Jamie!

well not from the neck down.....

we have a strange atmoshpere around prep time at our gym!

its daft really , everyones in different classes this year but theres still the whispers and the sh1t!...

its like Mike Baldwins fcukin sewing factory most days!!

so i been training mostly with baggies on ,,.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO, Mike B's factory ......well at least you aint the fat ginger one!

Not long left mate, then you can bust the baggies off and show 'em what your made of!

See thee later


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i know your preping but you still look good mate, its not as if you were a right bloater.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Bloody hell i go for a No 2 and i miss all the fun, looking spot on mate, keep it going only 4 weeks left.

Chin up


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome mate.

Get some exfoliation stuff for that lower back. St.Ives Almond scrub is good.

And smile you big gay.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

big up raikey

you looking fantastic mate, looking like a show winner already mate

excellent before and after pics as well, quality transformation

good luck for your comp mate , cant beleive its your first show

big up


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

absolutely spot on mate looking fantastic what a difference eh..it makes me

think now about putting more wieght on..you look bigger and better like i said

absolute class.good luck


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Raikey mate your doing well! Really well! Youve got a quality build there bro. Good luck to you in your comp mate, not that youll need it!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

You look sh1t hot Raikey mate hats off to you.

In those pics though are you on coke or summet lmao look at the size of your pupils?? E?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL, does anyone else think Mr. Raikey looks like Michael Stipes, lead singer of REM?

x

x

x

T


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

excellent mate an inspiration to us all but to be fair even your before photo is something for me to aim for!!!


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking very good mate , lean and hard nice work


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> LOL, does anyone else think Mr. Raikey looks like Michael Stipes, lead singer of REM?
> 
> x
> 
> ...


I actually thought he looked more like Vanilla Ice, as he is now that is not like the 80s one


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pure inspiration mate - well done. Great abs - great back - great arms, the list goes on dude.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

well done mate looking great


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

Cap said:


> I actually thought he looked more like Vanilla Ice, as he is now that is not like the 80s one


a was thinking he looked like him out of bros 

"when will i, will i be famous"


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

tonight Matthew im going to be.....

A cross between Micheal Stipe and Luke Goss - one day being on stage with a spit of Will Young...

lmao!


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

pmsl ^^^^^^


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

crazycacti said:


> tonight Matthew im going to be.....
> 
> A cross between Micheal Stipe and Luke Goss - one day being on stage with a spit of Will Young...
> 
> lmao!


LMAO, Just think if we did some genetic engineering with TTom and the RAIKES!

It would be WiLL YOUNG VS(GOSS) ICE STIPES

I think I want one as a pet!

I have always said bodybuilders make great pets. Especially when they are dieting, just put a collar on them, lead them around and tell them what to do! 

It is so cute how stupid we get!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> I think I want one as a pet!
> 
> I have always said bodybuilders make great pets. Especially when they are dieting, just put a collar on them, lead them around and tell them what to do!
> 
> It is so cute how stupid we get!


Right thats it, take her away :crazy: Where are the men in white coats when you need them :boohoo:

T you are fookin mental :tongue10:

Still love ya tho


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Right thats it, take her away :crazy: Where are the men in white coats when you need them :boohoo:
> 
> T you are fookin mental :tongue10:
> 
> Still love ya tho


LOL Jamie,

Just wait till you are around a few on 'the diet' and you will get what I mean.

Seriously, I think until you really have it sorted, most like to have a backstage b*tch to tell them things like:

'Put your arms out, I am going to touch up your tan"

"ok, now you need to eat some choc to vascularise'

'OK now it it time to pump up"

'They just called your class to the stage'

"NO Tatyana, I think you have had ENOUGH vodka to vascularise" LOL

x

x

x

T

'


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> LMAO, Just think if we did some genetic engineering with TTom and the RAIKES!
> 
> I think I want one as a pet!
> 
> I have always said bodybuilders make great pets. Especially when they are dieting, just put a collar on them, lead them around and tell them what to do!


a Raikey/Blackman hybrid?????!!!!

i think not !!

for a few reasons.

1. would it not involve some kind of "coupling" between me and TT?? (err no thanks!)

2. it wouldnt make a good pet at all...the genetics from my side of the deal would cause it to p1ss on the carpet, and eat your furniture,

and the bit of Blackman in it would want to hump the legs of all you visitors.

3. it would dig holes in the garden, into which it would bury all your underware, various protien sources,and keep a stash of mucky mags for the long evenings.

4. next doors afghan hound "Flossy" would need little doggy crutches , after the Raikey/Blackman cross breed had eaten its way thru the fence for some .....ok i,ll stop....

would you let it sleep on your bed tho Tat????

it could sing you to sleep with a soothing medley of R.E.M / Bros lullaby type crooning....

and it would deffo lick its own balls and ass!!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> a Raikey/Blackman hybrid?????!!!!
> 
> i think not !!
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't think my 'pet' would have any balls! So no licking! Itself anyway :bounce: LOL

I think it would be lovely way to keep my feet warm in bed!

As long as it didn't smell too bad, all the other bad habits are not such a bad thing!

x

x

x

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i could lick my own balls before they decided to shrink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Very good pics their mate well done..


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> i could lick my own balls before they decided to shrink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Always preffered a female doing that for me - but since your ugly who else is gonna do it for you


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

nice one raikey, very impressed mate well done, if i had to complain about one thing it would be your traps, looking solid keep it up


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Ironman said:


> Always preffered a female doing that for me - but since your ugly who else is gonna do it for you


im gonna tell me mam :boohoo:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Impressive mate! It makes me laugh just how different people look in general once dieted down. Any pics of the pins dude?? You cant where ya trousers on stage ya know! :rolleye11


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

nice steedee, yeh Raikes get them wheels up.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Steedee said:


> Impressive mate! It makes me laugh just how different people look in general once dieted down. Any pics of the pins dude?? You cant where ya trousers on stage ya know! :rolleye11


yeah i know mate LOL!....

i wish i could wear a nappy tho cos i,ll no doubt be sh1ttin me sen....

legs below were a few weeks ago got a few feathers in em this week, and i,m 3 weeks out sat,...so timing wise , i,m still quite happy,..

thanks Steedee mate, you doin owt this year?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

There coming through nicely pal! The legs can be the last to come through with some people. You can see the vascularity coming through in those pics too! So should be bang on come show day.

Im gonna hit the stage early next year or if I can get enough weight on then late this year. We will see!

AS for stage fright mate, I didnt find it that bad. For one I couldnt see sod all due to the lights  So Ya just posing to a load of voices. It really is a buzz and make the most out of it as all the hard work you have put in is for that day!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

good effort mate.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Looking GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTT

What do you wiegh now Raikey????????????


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

del_h said:


> Looking GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTT
> 
> What do you wiegh now Raikey????????????


my coach says not to be preoccupied with the numbers on the scales, cos thats all they are at this stage,.....just numbers on a dial,

i use it as a guide to see how the diets going

but first thing in the morning before breakky and after CV/poo poo, and wee wee's.....i,ve dipped 2 pound under 15 stone ....so...errr...14st 12 lbs .

but thruought the day hydration and the rest of it plays a part , and a post session evening weigh in can be 15st 7lbs....

so like i say you cant take notice of the "numbers".....

i got 3 1/2 weeks left, so that may drop more , dont care really co i need a bit of trimming here and there, but then the carbing up will fill that back up eh?


----------



## xcryption (Mar 25, 2006)

nice pics them lad. what was it you did? what was your aim or what were u using?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

And what show you doing mate???


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

xcryption said:


> nice pics them *lad.* what was it you did? what was your aim or what were u using?


?

Steedee mate i,m doing the Nabba North East 13 may in pudsey (leeds)

its the last qualifier the week before the brits,....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

raikey u got the post code of that place so i can multimap it


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

im gonna try real hard to get down to that, oh and where you been rast?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

may try but got a feelin it'll be a fukin mission from my yard :boohoo:

i've been here reading ur moaning posts rotf!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Delayed reaction here, but Raikey your looking class man!!!

Those are some good before and after pics lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

will get it an post it on here after lunch Baz,.....

cheers Aftershock!....and everyone else for that matter!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

DB said:


> may try but got a feelin it'll be a fukin mission from my yard :boohoo:
> 
> i've been here reading ur moaning posts rotf!


and you didnt give me you 2pence worth you slaaaaggggg .

Dont be such a pussy , from your yard, try some of my sh1t, when he puts up the post code i,ll do a aa route finder, to see whos closest to him, you pussy clat, whapum you, you need to check yoself fool:love:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol u fukin punk ass scottish jizface...i may come depends if i wanna give myself an ego boost lookin at ur ugly mug


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

ouch that hurt , mate im loving your avatar you look really strong, did you get most of your core strength when you wre climbing out the bucket .


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao at ur rep point john!lol 13th sounds good just not too sure of the mission and how long it'll take i'll let u know.. will be at gravesend and stars of 2mrw for sure tho!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

oh well lets all cross the country to see you , as youll be there. Just get to pudsey.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well i just rang the place thats organising spoke to some northern bird with the strongest accent ever and finally decoded the post code from her accent it is

LS28 5TA that makes it

226 miles (363.7 km) and take 3 hrs 50mins to get there!

from my house! ouch


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> well i just rang the place thats organising spoke to some northern bird with the strongest accent ever and finally decoded the post code from her accent it is
> 
> LS28 5TA that makes it
> 
> ...


It'll take you 2 and a half hours Baz, I done it from Shepards Bush last week, unless you stick at 70!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> ?
> 
> Steedee mate i,m doing the Nabba North East 13 may in pudsey (leeds)
> 
> its the last qualifier the week before the brits,....


ERRRMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, so what is with all this rubbish about a pot of Ben and Jerry's every meal after the show?

You have the FINALS to think about MATE!

x

x

x

T

I may be there, I am thinking about doing WABBA bikini body on the 14th in Durham, think it is fairly close


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

th aa route planer says :- *Distance:* 189.5 miles |

*Time:* 3 hr 31 min

I just cleared it with the boss lol , im going.Looking forward to it too, i cant wait to heckle my guy  , you best be there you bell end.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Raikey, have you logged your diet in the diet section??????


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

del_h said:


> Raikey, have you logged your diet in the diet section??????


i think its on the board somewhere bro . but its' mid-thread , on a totally off topic thread,...

good idea to put it up here you think??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> i think its on the board somewhere bro . but its' mid-thread , on a totally off topic thread,...
> 
> good idea to put it up here you think??


What like:

9:00 - One baked bean and half a segament of Orange

11:00 - Two grains of rice and 2ml of tomato juice

LOL


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> i think its on the board somewhere bro . but its' mid-thread , on a totally off topic thread,...
> 
> good idea to put it up here you think??


Yes m8, if you got the time. Would be good to see what your eating.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

^^^^^^I agree


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ok then!....be a while tho....

just got busy here phones red hot, people in workshop shoutin me, 600 e-mails to resond to........blah!!

do these people not know i got important UK-M bussiness to attend to!!!???

the bastards!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

looking real vascular raikey!!!! fair pley to your genetics.

but wheres the smile? or are you saving it for the winners enclosure?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

a smile???

on 80 grams of carbs a day??

i can bearly raise an eyebrow,....

cheers Pete!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> a smile???
> 
> on 80 grams of carbs a day??
> 
> ...


try it on zero carbs mate


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> try it on zero carbs mate


lol!!

the 80 grams that day was my re-feed day mate!!....

lmao!!

you're ok its the last week!....i got another 3 weeks left !!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I should be able to make this one!!!

DB if ya wanna go pm me or mail me mate. Stop at my yard and I will drive us up there! Should be good.

Let me know dude.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raikey please tell me you are kidding about a 80g refeed mate


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah mate !

i was joking my re-feeds are legendary mate ,

the local greengrocer brings the yams in a trailer,.....

i do/did bout 350-450 per every 7-9 days (depending how i felt/looked)....

but to get this from yams you need abut 2kgs of the things !!

.....you used yams if i,m not mistaken , dint you Paul, ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sweet spuds Yams same sort of thing yes mate.

i am using them in the later part of my carb up today as i start on high GI foods first like rice cakes then move to Basmati Rice then to Sweet spuds also put in 2-3 bananas throughout the day aswell.

i drop my protein way down though aswell.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You guys don't know what refeeds are.

My friend in Bristol (Paul knows him) competes and his re feeds are stuff of fable. He gets up at 4am to start eating all his cereals and biscuits and just sits at the table stuffing himself all day.

I know this cos I lived with him for a while.

I make up flapjacks on my refeed day.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> You guys don't know what refeeds are.
> 
> My friend in Bristol (Paul knows him) competes and his re feeds are stuff of fable. He gets up at 4am to start eating all his cereals and biscuits and just sits at the table stuffing himself all day.
> 
> ...


oh yeah ! well i know a bloke right!.......lol

hey Tom mate post the flapjack recipe on here will yer, i,m intrigued by all kinds of food just lately .....even the "blackman " kind.,....so come on!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, I don't know how I missed this thread.

Raikey, you look awesome, good looking and pretty blue eyes too

Hey the before and after pic's are something else, what a transformation. I really like the before and after pics, it tells everything.

You look super Raikey and have a beautiful body just the way you are. It is like a Brad Pitt but with more muscle, not quite as handsome but close

Great work dude, keep up the fish oils to help with depression. Too bad I didn't get a hold of you earlier I could have sent you a few herbal remedies to aid in serotonin/dopamine levels to aid in your happiness during the carb depletion.

Looking good mate, keep it up.

I am impressed and inspired.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Check your PM's Pie eater


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Check your PM's Pie eater


lol just got it.....

mmmmmmmm mmmmm sounds fruity too !

so i can use these for my pre show carbing then ?

if not, what?.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No mate

Pre show should be

Sweet Potatos

Oats

Barley

Brown Basmati Rice

Maybe a Banana or two.

You have to find what works for you.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey TT,

I thought all brown rice stuff was out as it could have you hold water! Or is this a BBIng myth.

I also use white potatoes and loads of rice cakes.

I may not even bother with carb deplete, carb load next time. I might just hit it hard, be almost that too thin look 2 weeks before and 'eat' up to comp condition.

Raikey, I have a comp diet flapjack recipe if you want. CHOCOLATE one!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow Raikey - excellent condition - I'm particularly impressed by your cheekbones....what sort of exercise do you do to get such a muscular jawline? Bit of a deadringer for Jason Donovan, too.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Wow Raikey - excellent condition - I'm particularly impressed by your cheekbones....what sort of exercise do you do to get such a muscular jawline? Bit of a deadringer for Jason Donovan, too.


O Sh1t the timmo is back with avengence! Bump for Raikeys come back - i'm hiding behind my sofa shaking like a sh1tin dog


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I never left...I just got fatter.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> I never left...I just got fatter and less funny, and grew a fondness of rat infested student houses, surrounded by metal bar weilding crazies.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Would take me forever to get there, I just AA route planned it, To: LS28 5TA,Farsley | Reverse this route

Distance: 249.8 miles | View in kilometres

Time: 4 hr 18 min


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> Would take me forever to get there, I just AA route planned it, To: LS28 5TA,Farsley | Reverse this route
> 
> Distance: 249.8 miles | View in kilometres
> 
> Time: 4 hr 18 min


That sounds like a trip to Vegas for me


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> That sounds like a trip to Vegas for me


except at the Nabba North East, i dont think you'd manage to find an Elvis impersonator to marry you whilst parachuting into a casino......or summat!

only in America hey Scott??


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

looking at at your before and after pics you have made a fantastic change - what was your bf% before and after?


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> a Raikey/Blackman hybrid?????!!!!
> 
> i think not !!
> 
> ...


Lmao that was a classic i tried to rep you but it wouldnt let me


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey raikey hows it going?

any update mate?

not long now eh!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for Raikey on an update.

Your contest is this week right?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raikey is your show the North East....?

if so mate i have a cpl of mates doing this show Steve Flynn in class 4 he should win this class...and Steve Baker in class 1 he should also win this class....

good luck with the show mate..


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Raikey is your show the North East....?
> 
> if so mate i have a cpl of mates doing this show Steve Flynn in class 4 he should win this class...and Steve Baker in class 1 he should also win this class....
> 
> good luck with the show mate..


Is that ste baker from newcastle? If it is hes supposed to be in mint condition - I was talking to a trainer at the gym who was saying hes like 17+ st and ripped - beast of a man is baker.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

he's a big man alright - you prob seen him up at goldstar at some point tim...

massive, massive calves on him! mg:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

You dudes scare my skinny ****.Raikey scarbourough iron man db homer if only my skinny self some pack on some size but be ripped but thats not happening so just have to be happy with being ripped (9pounds of fat to go) or maybe more (paul lost another 2pounds since I spoke to you but im not counting !!!!).Raikey looking good veins viens veins and more viens and unlike my self youve kept size.Good luck


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah its the north east Paul, and cheers for the luck (i'll need it if standards are as they sound)......

its not this weekend but the next!....

its 1 week and 5 days,.....

so this is my last week doing owt....

next week i been told its all stedy away , wi a bit o cardio if i feel i need it....

i also been told today that 1st timers are up first,Doh! i know. obvoiusly!...

but when your TOLD it and its CONFIRMED it made me gulp a bit......

chest tonight, but i,m hitting the seated machine and pecdec and cables i think!.....

no point doing owt daft now is there,....?

....

one good thing is i can get it done , out the way , then relax , talk to whoevers there, and sit and watch the monsters,.....

i think they sell pie and pea's too ....if i can remember last year.....


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> yeah its the north east Paul, and cheers for the luck (i'll need it if standards are as they sound)......
> 
> its not this weekend but the next!....
> 
> ...


Once your comp is out the way, you gonna try maintane low BF levels all year round (lower then you were)?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

are there catergories for first timers ie different weights or heights or does everyone just pile on the stage together?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Ash,...yeah thats the idea mate,...

fact i,m in the process of trying to put a good diet together for afterwards ,....i want to build but i dont wanna end up like i did at xmas this year,....

i was like yeah 18 stone!! but it means nothing,,...seriously i look at those pics now and think....i was never big ,,,fat . but not massive...

so i,m gonna keep it in check so i,m always a stone away from a show or a beach, swimming pool acceptable bod,..

you know what i mean bro?

Unc!.....its just a pile up mate,..a real wild card class

i could be stood along side a 18 stone giant in theory,....but as long as he never been on stage before , thats the only requirement of the class.....

*gulps!*

ahh fcuk it ,...i,m gonaa enjoy me sen mate!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thats what I wanna do, i see as this, if i can have a visable 6 pack all year round, then thats low enough for me!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Knock them down mate, i'm sure u'll b fine, best of luck.

I'm sure u could always pinch bum of guys nest to u.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i,ll need you to pm me the post code for the gaf, again next week raikey so i can get a map together.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

will do bro !!.....but tommorow ....just closing this piece of sh1t Pc down for the evening.....

in fact i,l TXT it to yer this eve while i at the gym,.....

oooops! now everyone knows we have "off the board" contact ,.......

they'll have us down for bummers before the morning ..i bet yer,!!

lol

g nite! yawll!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Raikey mate youll do great! Considering the condition your in and the work your putting in to it I have nothing but faith in you bigman!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Is that ste baker from newcastle? If it is hes supposed to be in mint condition - I was talking to a trainer at the gym who was saying hes like 17+ st and ripped - beast of a man is baker.


yes mate thats him spoke to him today he is keeping his head down and will do the talking onstage....i got the NE show mixed up with the NABBA North Britain show that is on the 7th of may now i am unsure which both Steve are doing ...

Raikey again mate good luck don't worry about a thing mate just enjoy the experiance.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

I will be sending you lots of good wish vibes from Florida from me and Arnie ...

you will do great  xx


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

What colour are your pants?

Wet looK?

European or French cut?



x

x

x

T

PS You put me onto the too much garlic, chili and ginger thing! BAD RAIKEY


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

white boxers from george, lmao sorry raikey couldnt resist, trying my hardest to get to the comp mate not long to go, chin up


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

LMAO

Yes make sure they are clean Mr. R, could be a bit embarassing on stage in a back lat or double biceps!

Also stitch up the front hidey hole so the little man doesn't decide to pop out for a look!

All that flexing and stuff can do strange things to a man.

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ladies!!

ohh do behave!!

Kel.....lmao! love.!.......you know you love the "george" range of affordable clothing for the discerning gent around town.....

plus i seen the primark labels in your big knicks blowwing on the line!!

x

T! i got black or really dark blue,....one of the lads says i should go for red,...!....


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Man, I don't know how I missed this thread.


same here :crazy:

good read, will finish later


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> ladies!!
> 
> ohh do behave!!
> 
> ...


Hey that PRADA mark lingerie is seriously sexy! It has made one appearance in the Male Animal thanks to the lovely Hackskii!

Black hides a multitude of sins as Kim puts it. Always good to have a spare pair. I often wear dark for the pre-judging, Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve my white or light colour bikinis for the evening.

I have had sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many bikini disasters though.

Who is your backstage b*tch? Tom?

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nah!! dont think i,m playing wi the big misters yet!!

he ses he's gonna be there tho!...on his way up to Newcastle i think....

i got my mate Moz he's looked after me thoughout the prep, but his wife is doing the same show, so .......

our classes have a good half hour between them so i think he'll have nuff time for me

in fact from our gym, i think we got......

*adds up in head, while staring up at cieling*

3 girls and 4-5 lads in various classes ,....i,m the only 1st timer tho so there ant been any bitchin!....lol......

in fact Paddy (John Patrick Martin) the junior commonweath champ is from our place too and Paul Jeffries has asked him(even tho he's already qualified) to do the North east,...

he looks good too.... , should be a good turn out,........


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good luck Raikey. You look really good and the body looks good too.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

im in the north east, where bouts is this show? if i count my copper jar i might have enough to get in.. how much is it in? ohh and since i lost everything i have i will need the bus fair to.. all donations welcome


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> im in the north east, where bouts is this show? if i count my copper jar i might have enough to get in.. how much is it in? ohh and since i lost everything i have i will need the bus fair to.. all donations welcome


My poor little buddy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raikey good luck with the show mate i am sure you will do just fine mate you need to relax now and enjoy the experience i am dead proud of you completing the diet mate....

i am up in Huddersfield in June for a wedding i will give you a shout and maybe we can meet up for a Big Mac....


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> im in the north east, where bouts is this show? if i count my copper jar i might have enough to get in.. how much is it in? ohh and since i lost everything i have i will need the bus fair to.. all donations welcome


Carlos im trying to get there mate i find out today if i can get my shift covered where are you? if we manage to go we might be able to pick you up on the way


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Raikey good luck with the show mate i am sure you will do just fine mate you need to relax now and enjoy the experience i am dead proud of you completing the diet mate....
> 
> i am up in Huddersfield in June for a wedding i will give you a shout and maybe we can meet up for a Big Mac....


i got the routine nearly there, trunks fit fine, got it all straight in me head, so yeah !

i can just relax at this stage, and concentrate on taking in and enjoying the experience,

the meet up for a BigMac sound a great idea Paul, definatlly get in touch when you know more,

thanks for your help too ooer the last months,...

Stu


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> Carlos im trying to get there mate i find out today if i can get my shift covered where are you? if we manage to go we might be able to pick you up on the way


cool, im 5 miles out from durham, if u get your shift coverd i will pm u exactly where i am


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> cool, im 5 miles out from durham, if u get your shift coverd i will pm u exactly where i am


no probs mate will let you know as soon as i can, mind i dont take newcastle fans, lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i think im more excited than you , i cant wait.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> i got the routine nearly there, trunks fit fine, got it all straight in me head, so yeah !
> 
> i can just relax at this stage, and concentrate on taking in and enjoying the experience,
> 
> ...


Hey hun,

OH a man after my own heart, one week out and routine not sorted! OH NEWBIE.

I sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo did that last season, figuring out my routine the night before. New routine and new music every comp!

I have two for this season, and sticking to them. 11 and 13 weeks out (which BNBF yet not sure, might do earlier just in case).

I would work on your routine so you don't have to think hun. It can get rough to practice in decarb, so with the posing to drive carbs into place (how I think of it), just practice routine.

Also remember only YOU actually know how your routine is meant to go, so if you forget something, or do something differently, SMILE and carry on!

OHHHHHHHHHHH I so wish I could go, bloody seminar classes! DAMN getting an education!



x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

John said:


> i think im more excited than you , i cant wait.


awww John mate!!

that brought a tear !....

seriously tho, dont expect earth shatteringness of the TT or Pscarb degree,....

i,m going enjoy it ....the show....and of course meeting you too bud,...(just dont ask for a bite of me chocolate!!)

I've relaxed enough over the last few days and i,m at a nice point where i can see the end, so i can relax and enjoy it all....

i'm depleting for the best part of this week too, so i,m climbing the walls ......

after my "coach" has had a look at me on wed morning the way i look depends on when to start me carbing up ,.

he says he may start it right then !!!

that'll give me 3 1/2 days !!!....on the spuds and rice and god knows what!

he says normal white rice (fairly quick) and normal taties to start with ,...and he has to have a look everyday for the reaction...

then he can slow it down a bit by switching to sweet taties and basmati rice, or even take the "dosage" down a tad..

it all sounds a bit complicated to me , so i just nod and put in my mouth whatever he tells me to !! (!!!!!!??????? did i just type that !???)

then i heard a little story that chocolate is used on show day at the last minute,...???

oh and summat bout a bottle of dry white wine on friday night !!??? to aid water loss i guess!!???

i,m gonna have to write out a little diary for the next few days(what to eat when etc) ....i've totally just confused me sen all over again!!....

sorry for the "rambling idiot" routine again folks, but i find it help to just talk out aloud bout this,......


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

nearly there mate, and its not about being like the boys, its about doing all you can do and youve done that. Good effort mate and i,ll bring my own chocolate.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

John said:


> nearly there mate, and its not about being like the boys, its about doing all you can do and youve done that. Good effort mate and i,ll bring my own chocolate.


nice one !.......... bring a spare!!

lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> nice one !.......... bring a spare!!
> 
> lol


its all mine , maybe when you come off stage with the 1st place trophy i,ll give you a bit of it though.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Just a few cam fone pics from last nite peeps!

i,m nearly there depletion wise i think, (carb free since friday/saturday)...

may be starting to load up in the morning (big smile ,..with poridge around me gob!!).

scuse the face but as always i,m very miserable,....dont think i'll be doing all this again in a hurry! .

last session in the gym tonight too, so feet up till saturday,....

cheers

Stu...xx


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

u look fukin awesome dude! well done, very impressed! lookin bigger then some earlier pics for sum reason!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, you were a bit more handsome before but I like the way you look.

It sunk in your cheaks.

I love the vains myself, that looks really cool.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

pretty big, hard and fcuking vascular, i cant wait man. Just spoke to the bloke who is organising it, he says no ones getting in till 11am and your first up, man its like xmas lol, so plenty of time for me to get down.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

wow mate you look really good!!

good luck and well done on all the hard work!

Ben


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

you look half decent i suppose, lol 

dedication is showing through bro - was it a chest session on the day the pics were taken?

definition in the shoulders and chest is impressive to say the least...

for depleted you must do well on low carbs bud!

enjoy the oats and sweet pots


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

you look the bollox Raikey, keep your chin up mate.

will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Looking great Raikey!!! You look stoned or something in the second pic!!! Good going skinny!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

YAH!!!!!!!!

Last day of Carb depletion is OVER and back on the CARBS.

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh they never tasted so GOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooD

Just to Dehydrate now! OH the last week is THE WORST hun! AND yes you think

WTF was I THINKING! Whether or not you do it again or not, you bloody have DONE it mate!

Now just get that little pant clad butt on stage. OH I am sooooooo gutted I can't make it. Bloody UNI and education getting in the way!

Stu(d)

The caps on your shoulders are GORGEOUS!!!!!!

I think you had FAR TOO many clothes on BTW :rolleye11

BIG CYber HUG and Kisses

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

again i must repeat what i said earlier you have earned my upmost respect for what you have acheived mate.

you look awesome ...

don't you love the veins though mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

OMG you look so good! You kept so much size. How did you do that?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey raikey just wanna say you look in fantastic shape mate and good luck for the show

the shoulders are fcucking huge man and as pscab says RESPECT!

ps hope we're ok bud!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

shredded! nice one raikey!!

all the best bro!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Much respect you look in fantastic shape mate. Good luck, not that you'll need it looking like that


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

DB said:


> all the best bro!


thats sounds like you aint going to make it:jerk: , get it together.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Nice one Raikey. Looking amazing. I know it's on here somewhere, but what show are you doing, is it NABBA NE?

Good luck anyway!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pete said:


> Nice one Raikey. Looking amazing. I know it's on here somewhere, but what show are you doing, is it NABBA NE?
> 
> Good luck anyway!


Bump!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Raikey

You look awesome.

Go and get your trophy. :beer:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

just had another look at you mate and to tell you the truth if i look half as good next year ill die a happy man...your a winner mate nuff said!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

raikey you are my idol(maybe not cilla black is) , good work.You do look the dogs b*****ks.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Look at the size of them viens!

Well done lad, not long now till the Ben & Jerry's comes out, send Kes down t'shop get some 

You look awesome mate well done and best of luck


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Raikey, its this Saturday right?

How are you holding up?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

It is Scott Yeah!

well saturday afternoon to be exact.....

doors open at 11am first timers (me) will be on first ....so i may be up and done before one o clock.......

holding up ok today ...its my second carbing up day

i did about 600-700 grams yesterday.....oooh the guilt as those potatoes went down!!!

my coach had a quick look at me last nite and said i took em ok so i,ve done exactly the same today.....

he's seeing me in half an hour to deciede what to do tommorow,.....i feel fuller already....

i dont know if he's gonna wind down the intake , or space out the meals but this every 2 hours thing is quite fun!!....

the wifes gonna shave me and put on a layer of tan this evening,.....should be fun she could end up the same colour as me!

camera is charged, memory sticks are formatted...cool box list is written....

soon as he's seen me (today) were off to ASDA to get in all the stuff for afterwards......

i told Mrs Raikes ....dont make plans for after the asda, cos were likley to be there all night,....

i,m gonna walk slowly down each isle touching and smelling and pulling stuff with both arms into one of my trolleys, and when my 2 trollies are full ....

i'll start filling hers up ........

mmmm wonder if the 5 year old daughter could manage a trolley by herself??

lmao...!!!with all that sh1t in the cupboards tonight she's gonna have to lock me in the cellar tonight or summat.......

i might "sleepwalk" and wake up in the morning covered in melted chocolate and all out of shape ,...jeees never thort of that!!!

nah! i'll be fine.......

i have a will power made out of the same material as supermans underpants........or that stuff that you cant get off the inside of the kettle....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shaving and then puting on tan will sting like a b1tch mate...

i would also go steady on the crap food afterwards aswell mate i have done this in the past and ended up very ill so be carefull and just eat steady...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Good luck bro!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

come on dude post a pic one day out!!!woohooooooooo


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

your not going to be there baz?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> shaving and then puting on tan will sting like a b1tch mate...
> 
> i would also go steady on the crap food afterwards aswell mate i have done this in the past and ended up very ill so be carefull and just eat steady...


BUMP

Shave ASAP and put on a thin coat of Seba med creme. It will stop any shaving rash. VERY VERY thin coat as it has Zinc in it and the white can be tough to get off if you put on too much.

The protan also stains your hair follicles, so it is best to give your skin a chance to close the pores.

So if you bath before putting on tan, rinse with cold water.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

John said:


> your not going to be there baz?


What time does it start 2mrw?

I wanna go but its so damn far mate!

i reckon it'll take 4 hrs to get there! i'll see what lisa says and if she wats to drive that far lol!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i checked it for you and me, there is not much in it, 3 - 4 hrs for us both. Mate thats only a 7am rise, dont be a cnut you know we,d do it to come see you, be cool to see you there.

As Raikey wins his first show, and does this help  , lol get yourselves up there.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

John said:


> i checked it for you and me, there is not much in it, 3 - 4 hrs for us both. Mate thats only a 7am rise, dont be a cnut you know we,d do it to come see you, be cool to see you there.
> 
> As Raikey wins his first show, and does this help  , lol get yourselves up there.


LOL i'll link the bint to the thread and she can decide!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you know it makes sense


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks you putting it all down to me u little s**t


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i can't make it anymore 

i'll have to organise coming down to the Hayes one or something like that


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> i can't make it anymore
> 
> i'll have to organise coming down to the Hayes one or something like that


Yeah i'll be at hayes mate!!

think i'm even gonna compete in the stars of 2mrw in oct


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

DB said:


> Yeah i'll be at hayes mate!!
> 
> think i'm even gonna compete in the stars of 2mrw in oct


its a trek and a half but if i find a cheap B+B... the train will cost bugger all as well really...

or i could be a proper student and get down there on the 'mega bus' which costs a quid but takes about 10 hours, lol

i want an over load of pics on sun from bothe your Stu and Paul!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> its a trek and a half but if i find a cheap B+B... the train will cost bugger all as well really...
> 
> or i could be a proper student and get down there on the 'mega bus' which costs a quid but takes about 10 hours, lol
> 
> i want an over load of pics on sun from bothe your Stu and Paul!


dude there's loads of them my way, there about £35-£50


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i should make it a date then


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Oooo its getting closer!


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

hey there show stopper

just checked out your your latest pics and cant belive your a first timer

**** bro you set the standards damn high

condition your in , 1st place is guaranteed imo bro

good luck for tomoz night, not that you ll need it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good luck Raikey!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck 2moro Raikey,,,,,,

let us know how you got on asapray2:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

good luck tomorrow mate........looking good in the last pics


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

GOOD LUCK FELLA

:bounce:

:first: You look mint mate


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Well? How did you do m8?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SA12 said:


> Well? How did you do m8?


Bump


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but ive no idea as it gave dimensions, not the 200k that is now stipulated on our board.

Ive done my bit im just out my bed after work some other fecker can turn them for me, thankyou.


----------



## musclebuilder (May 4, 2006)

You looked really ripped in those pictures how much do you weigh. Your backs got spots on them whats that about since aI have spots on my back too.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

his backs got spots on it ? mate are you for real ? Its because hes a teenager, get a grip, if you have them , you know what its about.:crazy:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lmao John mate....^^^^^

now i now what you look like mate , it makes these post you do, 100 times funnirer than they used to be ,......

pmsl!!

you need more sleep brother!!,...

then again , you,ve driven a thousand miles this weekend so i doubt you've had time......cheers mate


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey raikey mate how ya doing?

well done mate you done yourself proud mate

hope your well!

whats your plan future shows mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good Job Raikey.

Looking super lean.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> hey raikey mate how ya doing?
> 
> well done mate you done yourself proud mate
> 
> ...


hey Unc!....

theres a local show on sunday mate an open,....

i,m on with trying to deplete again just now, so i can get there for sat/sun....

and the invite to novice britain was a suprise so i may just have to go thru it all again later this year....

its deffo an experience tho unc,...i know your thinkin bout it so,...i'd say get it done,


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

good luck mate

was the invite at yarmouth?

wheres the local at?

deffo gonna do the NABBA north britain next year trying to get it all kicked off now by doing a test diet to see how i look underneath

any pointers you have for me are welcome mate

in a bit 



RAIKEY said:


> hey Unc!....
> 
> theres a local show on sunday mate an open,....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY

Depletion only works every 14 days!!!!!!!

Check this with someone else, but pretty sure it may not be a good idea!

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> RAIKEY
> 
> Depletion only works every 14 days!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Carb depletion?

I am confused what you are saying.

I am sure it is far less than 14 days to deplete.

But I am not sure what you were saying so I am blonde too


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Carb depletion and carb loading Scott. Endurance athletes do it as well but to hold more energy/glycogen in their muscles.

You deplete for three days then whack in loads, your muscle can store up to three times the normal amounts, making you look more full.

If you mess it up, you hold water and lose definition.

I am sure I have read in Championship bodybuilding AND heard from a few more of the lads that have competed for awhile that this carb deplete and carb load only works every 14 days, so you can't do it for a BBING comp that is a week after the first one.

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think you will be empty in a few days.

You can only store so much glyogen in the muscle and liver.

About 300-500 grams depending on how much muscle you are carying.

If that is the case then that is a mere 2000 cals of fuel, from day to day work, workouts, resting metabolic rate, I think you would be empty in about 2 days.

Even though some protein and fat gets converted to glucose, I think depletion is pretty quick.

Id like to read more on this though.

Maybe some of the competitors might chime in and explain some more.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Natty's deplete for less time than assisted athletes, again, just been told this, evidence?

Kim also told me the more often you do it, you need to deplete a bit longer and load a bit longer, maybe it is just that you get more muscle?

Maybe it is a BBing MYth but I have heard from a few lads, if you have two comps two weeks in row (like I do on occasion being a comp sllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag) you have to choose which one you deplete and load for, cause it will only work ONCE in 14 days.

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I see, might have to do with the intensity of the dieting.

Raikey was far more calorie deficited than I ever was.

That kind of makes sense really due to the extreme low bodyfat conditions the athletes get down to.

That has to be kind of hard on the body.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Raikey, I saw a medal on your chest, did you place? You looked very good mate. 

John pm me. I will give you my email if you dont still have it. Send me the pics and I will resize them for the board. :smoke:

Test for a Raikey avatar.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Raikey, who ever that camera guy was should have been shot..............lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i know he was real bad, but i noticed that not one other person gave enough of a toss to get their fat ass to either show.:love:


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd of loved to have gone, but i was in Morecambe, well done mate, you did well.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> hey Unc!....
> 
> theres a local show on sunday mate an open,....
> 
> ...


lmao, what happened to golf or hill walking?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

pmsl!

Kellie!!....my word!...i told you that in confidence! ,....

what else you gonna tell every one??

shall i start telling stuff then !!??

lmao....eeeeh you're a rate un you !!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

John said:


> i know he was real bad, but i noticed that not one other person gave enough of a toss to get their fat ass to either show.:love:


Has anyone noticed that no body else even posted any pics of Raikey?

John, you are the greatest, but you already no that!

You are one loyal mofo! I mean that in the best of ways my brother!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

now aint that nice, back at you bro:beer:


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> pmsl!
> 
> Kellie!!....my word!...i told you that in confidence! ,....
> 
> ...


Whoops!!! lmao sorry mate

And no you cant tell them im really a 6ft 6 rugby player called Kelvin built like a brick sh*t house, lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

actually "kelvin" i was talking bout your "nocturnal gas" problems....

and that mole on your ass that looks like a brown M+M.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> actually "kelvin" i was talking bout your "nocturnal gas" problems....
> 
> and that mole on your ass that looks like a brown M+M.


Oh dude lmao! ur nasty!:spammer:


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> actually "kelvin" i was talking bout your "nocturnal gas" problems....
> 
> and that mole on your ass that looks like a brown M+M.


pmsl bastard:love:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> actually "kelvin" i was talking bout your "nocturnal gas" problems....
> 
> and that mole on your ass that looks like a brown M+M.


Rotflmao.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

heh


----------



## Johnny bravo (Nov 1, 2005)

you look amazing mate and fair play to you for getting on that stage in the first place greatest respect to you


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

got back off hols yesterday , wife took this of me , playing wi kids in the garden,

if i can hold this for the summer i'll be well happy,

weighing just over 17 stone but if you look closley enuff you can still see some abs.......

lol.....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking realy good mate just try to maintain now id say as you have good size and condition.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL u look awesome mate!!

your wife looks abit short in comparison tho 

p.s the grass needs cutting


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

looking good mate :lift:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah but how longs it gonna last !???

if i keep putting the food away like i have been ,.....i'm guessing i got another week till i,m looking like a lard ass once more,.....

tommorow is clean up day , been cookin sweet spuds and chicken all day.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> yeah but how longs it gonna last !???
> 
> if i keep putting the food away like i have been ,.....i'm guessing i got another week till i,m looking like a lard ass once more,.....
> 
> tommorow is clean up day , been cookin sweet spuds and chicken all day.


DIET WOT DIET!!!!

hello mate wot sort of diet do you use of season? if any.

mine has gone out the window,so looking for some insperation!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is a great pick.

You look really lean with some mass too.

If I had that body I would go to Hollywood and get a movie career going on next to Brad Pitt.

Cute family, is that a slip N slide behind you?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

what was your weight on stage raikey?

you've got up tp 17 clem sharpish eh!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

on stage(may 13th) at 15 stone after carbin and i should prolly have been lighter if i'd have nailed the condition better.....

may 21st did another show (a local open) and won it!....i was a bit fuller then ...bout 15 -6 ,....had a full week eating crap,...

that put me up to 16 odd,...

just got back from ibiza ,...went crazy wi food but no ale!

weight this mornin 17,2,....

its all water tho !

but in "civilian" terms i feel good enuff to take off me top and go to the baths wi kids etc,....

so i,m gonna try and build at this point,....

it'll make it easier next year when i go to pudsey again and stomp all over the novice class!!! lmao!.....(i,m jokin! i know whos competing already and i got some work to do to just fit in!!)

lol @ scott ...yee haaa! hollywood here i come...

tho i think i,m a better build for Bollywood....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

didnt know you won your local mate well done

do you think you'd have done better in your first if you wre in the same condition as the second?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

well theres a story behind it .......

a bit of a Mr Bean type story if you ask me,.....

........

i went in to this open with a relaxed attitude,.the competition was a differing level to the brits qualifier ....so .........

i won my class and was clear for the overall but,.,.....

as i came off stage the wife was hanging about wi the kids and so i said "right then ! thats that",........

got me prize money etc and off to maccy d's.......

sat there on me second big mac, just takin a bite fro no3 when this guy comes over ., shakes me hand says well done and asked why i dint stop for the overall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!! the overall!!!!!!!!!!?

so we were back in the car and up the road back to the venue!!!...

so i did 1st in my class and........

3rd overall for the day, with the best of 3 big macs in me tum tum!!

what a fcukin amature!!!!!....


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

lmao and you had the nerve to call me mr bean! well done mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dude, thats ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ funny, sad too.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> well theres a story behind it .......
> 
> a bit of a Mr Bean type story if you ask me,.....
> 
> ...


CLASSIC!

LOL at Raikey.

That was the only mistake I DIDN"T make last season.

BRO I think I warned you about that one too!

Don't get too fat. How about doing Stars with Baz Pants?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yah hun,

heard this from regular NABBA competitor, you have 72 hours to balance out your calories before any fat is laid down.

Something for next season, when you have comps close together.

SO you do have to count cals or at least guestimate them, like one pot of Ben and Jerry's is like what 500 kcals, I have now had 4 today............................................... 

My season is just starting!

Only on the serious diet NOW, has been clean for about 6-8 weeks though.

Did you get that funny tingly feeling in your cheeks when you are losing fat?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Raikey mate, bod is looking quality in that pic G. Did you manage to scrape all of that tan off bro? how painful was it? 

What is your goal for the rest of the year mate and are you going to stick to what you said about keeping a few weeks out of contest weight so you dont have to diet as long? You did say that didnt you? I didnt imagine it!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you look bloody great, good effort.:love:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> 3rd overall for the day, with the best of 3 big macs in me tum tum!!
> 
> what a fcukin amature!!!!!....


That is class Raikey. 

You look awsome my man.

I would like to expound on what Scott said. Is that a slip and slide on the grass?

I love those...............:beer1:


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

You look great what amazing detailing in your back and everywhere reallymg: when you competing id like to go to a bodybuilding show as have never been before.


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

how long have you been in training for? and what sort of supplements have you used to get this way?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

lol 3 years later :thumb:

The picture is light hearted fun and not meant to offend in any way ^_^


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have seen raikey post on here in ages, the guy used to absolutly crack me up, especially his little rows with keyser he used to have!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL Stu is ok he had a little break from training due to new job etc but he is getting back in to it again, he doesn't have as much access to the Internet as he used to.

What kind of supps did he used? Creatine and maximuscle


----------

